

Would a Binary CSS format reduce page load times? - duhroach
http://mainroach.blogspot.com/2013/07/css-compression-binary-css-format.html

======
drKarl
No, it wouldn't. Minify the css and gzip it is more than enough. The best you
can do to reduce page load times anyway is to reduce the number of requests,
so the best strategy would probably be to aggregate all of the css files into
one, and do the same for the javascript, to minimize the number of requests.

